# Connection wifi impossible avec mon mac, cle wpa refusée ?



## elsa35 (10 Août 2014)

Hello à tous, j'ai un souci depuis 3 jours que je n'arrive ni à résoudre ni à expliquer : mon MacBook Air refuse de se connecter à ma freebox et me refuse la cle wpa.... Je n'ai jamais eu de pb de connexion wifi avant, j'ai cette freebox depuis plusieurs mois, et je n'ai pas fait de maj étrange .. et tous mes autres appareils (2 iPads., 2 iPhone, 1pc) sont quant à eux parfaitement connectés en wifi, ce n'est donc pas ma box qui ne fonctionne pas !  
J'ai essayé les manips suivantes. : éteindre et rallumer le mac, éteindre et rallumer la box, supprimer le réseau dans "préférences" et le remettre, etc... Rien n.y fait : lorsque je tape ma cle elle est refusée ... Je ne comprends plus rien et je suis très embêtée ...si qq a une idée ? Merci  Elsa


----------



## gmaa (10 Août 2014)

Ce ne serait pas un clavier passé en QWERTY ou AZERTY ou l'inverse selon l'usage qui en est fait?


----------



## elsa35 (10 Août 2014)

Hello gmaa  non car j'affiche le mot de passe et il est correct ... C strange 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h40 ----------

Suis en version OS X 10.5.7 si ça peut aider....


----------



## gmaa (10 Août 2014)

Je n'ai pas cette box (frebox) mais il ne faut pas la mettre en mode "spécial" en appuyant sur un bouton de la box pour qu'elle accepte la clef WPA?
Je ne suis pas un guru dans ce domaine...

A priori la version d'OS n'est pas un critère.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2014)

Bonsoir,

 le problème peut venir de Trousseaux d'accès, de fichiers de préférences relatifs aux connexions réseau, ou même des permissions.

Tu peux essayer ceci :

- désactive le wifi, va dans Applications / Utilitaires / Utilitaire de disque
- sélectionne Macintosh HD dans la colonne de gauche, et clique sur "réparer les permissions".
- redémarre l'ordi.
- essaie de te connecter

Si ça ne règle pas le problème :

- désactive le wifi.
- va dans Applications / Utilitaires / Trousseaux d'accès
- dans "Session", *ET* dans "Système", clique sur l'en-tête de la colonne "Type", et cherche les lignes "Mots de passe du réseau Airport" qui correspondent à ta box.
- fais un clic droit sur ces lignes pour les supprimer.
- réactive le wifi et essaie de te connecter (la clé de réseau sera demandée).


----------



## RELY (11 Août 2014)

j'ai eu le même problème.
il faut changer le canal wifi et redémarrer la freebox.
bon courage


----------



## elsa35 (11 Août 2014)

elsa35 a dit:


> Hello à tous, j'ai un souci depuis 3 jours que je n'arrive ni à résoudre ni à expliquer : mon MacBook Air refuse de se connecter à ma freebox et me refuse la cle wpa.... Je n'ai jamais eu de pb de connexion wifi avant, j'ai cette freebox depuis plusieurs mois, et je n'ai pas fait de maj étrange .. et tous mes autres appareils (2 iPads., 2 iPhone, 1pc) sont quant à eux parfaitement connectés en wifi, ce n'est donc pas ma box qui ne fonctionne pas !
> J'ai essayé les manips suivantes. : éteindre et rallumer le mac, éteindre et rallumer la box, supprimer le réseau dans "préférences" et le remettre, etc... Rien n.y fait : lorsque je tape ma cle elle est refusée ... Je ne comprends plus rien et je suis très embêtée ...si qq a une idée ? Merci  Elsa



@renaud : j'ai fait les 2 manips et ça ne fonctionne tjrs pas  ça me mets tjrs "mot de passe non valide""..
@rely : comment on fait pour changer le canal wifi ?? 
En tous cas merci à tous les 2 c'est sympa d'essayer de m'aider !


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2014)

Bonsoir,

 pour changer de canal wifi, il faut aller dans l'interface de la freebox (que je ne connais pas).

Ca n'a _à priori_ pas de rapport avec ton problème (refus du mot de passe), mais ça ne coûte rien d'essayer.
Toutefois quand on change de canal, il faudrait le faire en choisissant un canal non encombré par les réseaux voisins.

Tente le coup en changeant franchement de canal, c'est à dire si tu es sur 1, mets 6, si tu es sur 6, mets 13, si tu es sur auto, mets un canal au hasard.

Si ça ne règle rien, alors il faut tenter la suppression des fichiers de préférences relatifs aux connexions réseau.

Une méthode expéditive (et efficace si le problème est caché là) est de supprimer le dossier : 

Macintosh HD / Bibliothèque / Préférences / SystemConfiguration

Méthode : 

- désactiver le wifi
- placer ce dossier à la corbeille, sans vider la corbeille
- redémarrer l'ordi, un dossier neuf va être créé
- essayer de se connecter.

Si le problème n'est pas réglé aller dans la corbeille, clic droit sur le dossier, remettre, remplacer.

Sinon, une autre idée : changer le mot de passe du réseau wifi dans la freebox, et essayer avec ce nouveau mot de passe.
Ca pourrait être tenté avant la suppression du dossier SystemConfiguration...


----------



## elsa35 (11 Août 2014)

Hello Renaud, je viens de faire la manip de suppression du fichier SystemConfiguration.... Ben ça ne fonctionne tjrs pas  rhoooo la mouise..... je dois être maraboutée non ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2014)

Hello,

 pour ma part je n'ai pas d'autres suggestions à te faire...

Tu peux essayer de changer le canal, et pendant que tu es dans l'interface de la freebox, changer aussi le mot de passe du réseau wifi.

Quelques questions : 

- quelle est la version de ton OS ?

- as-tu un adaptateur Ethernet-USB pour connecter le Air par Ethernet à ta box ?


----------



## elsa35 (11 Août 2014)

Je suis en version 10.7.5
Je n'ai pas d'adaptateur Ethernet-USB car jusqu'à présent ça fonctionnait nickel.. Je vais aller m'en chercher un demain je crois 
Honnêtement c'est à n'y rien comprendre...
En tous cas merci pour tout


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2014)

Je t'ai envoyé un message privé.

Une autre hypothèse qui me vient à l'esprit serait que le filtrage par adresse MAC ait été activé dans la freebox.
Mais ne connaissant pas la freebox je ne sais pas si ce genre de gag peut arriver ou non (par exemple après une mise à jour logicielle).

Tu n'as pas envie de passer à Mountain Lion, ou Mavericks (gratuit) ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2014)

Finalement, la connexion wifi s'est faite (mot de passe accepté) sans avoir rien fait de plus.

A moins que le fait d'avoir connecté l'adaptateur Ethernet-USB ait "débloqué" quelque chose ?

Mystère.

:mouais:


----------



## arseniks72 (4 Avril 2019)

J'ai eu le même pb.  Chez Free, le DNS par défaut est 192.168.1.254.
Modifiez le DNS dans les paramètres de la Box Free dans la config DHCP. 
Saisissez 192.168.1.1.
Modifiez sur le Mac dans la config du réseau le DNS manuellement (automatique par défaut) et  remplacez-le  par 192.168.1.1.
Normalement ça devrait marcher.
Pour moi ça a marché, il n'y a pas de raisons que ça ne marche pas.
Si vous avez aussi des appareils Windows et Android, connectés au réseau, il vous suffit de redémarrer les appareils une fois la config modifiée sur la box.
Quant aux appareils Alexa, cela n'aura aucune incidence.


----------



## kokok (21 Juin 2020)

arseniks72 a dit:


> J'ai eu le même pb.  Chez Free, le DNS par défaut est 192.168.1.254.
> Modifiez le DNS dans les paramètres de la Box Free dans la config DHCP.
> Saisissez 192.168.1.1.
> Modifiez sur le Mac dans la config du réseau le DNS manuellement (automatique par défaut) et  remplacez-le  par 192.168.1.1.
> ...


ça a marché pour moi, merci infiniement. ouf, sauvé !  Par contre j'ai pas remplacé l'ip , j'ai juste renseigné l'ip du serveur free, soit 192.168."0".254

soit
Modifiez sur le Mac dans la config du réseau le DNS manuellement (automatique par défaut) et  remplacez-le  par 192.168."0".254.
ça a marché ! top


----------

